# Our Girl's Portrait



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

A generous and talented family friend recently completed an oil painting of Ellie. We were honored to receive such a wonderful gift particularly knowing the time and effort that went into it. She painted from a photo, but met Ellie in person a few times to study her color and muscle tone. I also know that over ten thousand brush strokes went into recreating the grass!


----------



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a great looking portrait for a great looking dog. I'd bet a few people on this forum would be willing to compensate your friend for a portrait of their V.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

What a lovely tribute!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's such a wonderful gift. Ellie is a good looking subject.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Goofy puppy barked at her own portrait when she woke up from her nap today. I had just hung it in place of another painting. She notices EVERYTHING .


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is a portrait I had done of Darcy last year by a local artist....it's such a true likeness
in fact it was so good I even got the tattoo.........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunning paintings!! I want one ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Which one my friend portait or tattoo, the portrait was less painful..LOL.
I had the portrait done by Robert Shirt.a Barsley artist..if you Google his name, it gives all the details.
that portrait is coloured pastels 16x12 inch and cost less than £100..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Which one my friend portait or tattoo, the portrait was less painful..LOL.
> I had the portrait done by Robert Shirt.a Barsley artist..if you Google his name, it gives all the details.
> that portrait is coloured pastels 16x12 inch and cost less than £100..


not a tattoo fella ha ha, I don't "do" pain ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Darcy1311,

I like the head shot portrait. Our artist saw this particular photo of Ellie on my husband's phone and wanted to paint it for us as a gift. There are other shots that I might have considered instead, but considering this was her choice and a gift, I did not want to seem ungrateful or potentially upset an artist's sensitive temperament . Her paintings often sell for between $5-15,000 and she only paints what moves her at the time, rarely takes commissions. I figured if this particular image inspired her, then it was the right one. It did come out beautiful and I think it captures Ellie perfectly. 

I learned something interesting while stopping in to see the painting in progress. If viewed from a bit further away, say maybe ten feet or further, the painting becomes almost photo realistic. Up close, it is good, but it really changes at distance.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Darcy that ink is amazing, how long ago did you have it done? We are rotherham so barnsley not far to go, you obviously recommend him?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

cooperman said:


> Darcy that ink is amazing, how long ago did you have it done? We are rotherham so barnsley not far to go, you obviously recommend him?



The portrait of Darcy was done Christmas 2012, by Robert Shirt in Barsley.....I had the tattoo done last September by Mick Tommo, Ruby Arts York, both great artists.......glad you like..


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

Beauty


----------

